
Problems with auto-identifying bots via User Agent - rausanka
http://eng.genius.com/blog/2010/01/12/user-agent-strings/
======
swolchok
It doesn't seem to have occurred to the author that bot authors may not _want_
to be identified. This is an adversarial setting and needs to be tackled as
such.

